

Is Silicon Valley Wasting Its Talent On Foolish Ideas? - reinhardt
http://www.fastcompany.com/3013350/creative-conversations/is-silicon-valley-wasting-its-talent-on-foolish-ideas

======
toufka
So long as it's a kind of adolescence period, it's not all that much of a
'waste'. Very good tools are being built to do mundane and transient things -
but they are still good tools. Good ways to visualize, sort, design and
otherwise interact on a gigantic network are being fine-tuned and honed.

Now imagine how, once made easy, pretty, useful and rapidly developable, those
'non-foolish' ideas will be after a decade or two of sustained practice on the
'foolish' ideas. It could be quite possible these foolish ideas are the etudes
to the valley's greater works of art.

I'm graduating from a hard science PhD shortly, and I'd love to be able to sic
the ease, prettiness, and developmental talent onto some pretty hardcore
problems.

